

The Game You Win If Someone Tells You “No” - contextual
http://blog.en.idealist.org/rejection-therapy-the-game-you-win-if-someone-tells-you-no/

======
galapago
The problem is that usually people don't say no directly. It's not always
clear if they can't or don't want.

